# pitbulls got PWN3D



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Pitbulls attacking an innocent bull...the got pwn3d...

http://www.livejournal.com/users/drugoi/14...96832#t29096832

They scared the sh*t out of the bull...literally...but then the bull got his revenge

Anyone care to translate? I think its something about the hurricane...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

bout time those dogs got stomped rather then attacking and killing other dogs and children. eventually everyone finds their match


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> bout time those dogs got stomped rather then attacking and killing other dogs and children. eventually everyone finds their match


Pits have a bad rap largly due to ignorance. I have two pits, and they are the only dogs I have ever owned. Believe me it's all in the way they are raised.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

damn owners fault 99% of the time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

geez..people need to read or get there facts straight before they post...btw..this is a repost ...second the dogs were killed by gunshot..the bull had nothing to do with there deaths.when animals are hungry they will fend for anything and everything..they are not to be blamed..


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

Feeder_Phish said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

xmunglu said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

you're an idiot. shut up.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

hyphen said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

you're an idiot. shut up.
[/quote]
Yes you are surely an idot.


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Fuckin pitbull attacked me i would break its fu*kin neck,its good these 2 hybrids got owned.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Hell, yeah! Bookmarked.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


this is very true.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Fuckin pitbull attacked me i would break its fu*kin neck,its good these 2 hybrids got owned.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Fuckin pitbull attacked me i would break its fu*kin neck,its good these 2 hybrids got owned.


yea i would love to watch you try to do that....


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

~Silly~Spy said:


> Fuckin pitbull attacked me i would break its fu*kin neck,its good these 2 hybrids got owned.


yea i would love to watch you try to do that....








[/quote]Oh beleave me.....i would


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> Fuckin pitbull attacked me i would break its fu*kin neck,its good these 2 hybrids got owned.


technically they arnt hybrids. they are all from the same species of dog


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

xmunglu said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

just because you cant have one doesnt mean you have to be mad


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

dan-uk said:


> Fuckin pitbull attacked me i would break its fu*kin neck,its good these 2 hybrids got owned.


yea i would love to watch you try to do that....








[/quote]Oh beleave me.....i would
[/quote]
HAHAHHAHAHA I would love to see a dog rip you up&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. And I think it is sweet that your trying to seem like your not racist with your little avatar.







........................


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Fuckin pitbull attacked me i would break its fu*kin neck,its good these 2 hybrids got owned.


yea i would love to watch you try to do that....








[/quote]Oh beleave me.....i would
[/quote]
HAHAHHAHAHA I would love to see a dog rip you up&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;. And I think it is sweet that your trying to seem like your not racist with your little avatar.







........................:laugh:
[/quote]Why is it in every forum theres always one as*hole,dude theres a diffrence between being racist and being anti unlited immigrasion and btw i would never let myself be tore up by some stupid mutt.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Eh, Leave it up to Fido to be on the Anti Pitt Parade. those are some Cool Pics though. I will say that.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

alot of people r ignorant to the fact that most of the times these dogs r bad because of the way they r raised.. but alot of pitbull owners r also ignorant to the fact that pitbulls were fighting and baiting dogs and try to deny that their dog would ever do anything like that.. if u have a dog that still has alot of game blood in it, it will attack other animals, because thats what they were bred to do (be animal aggressive).. i used to breed game pits, they r 100% fine around humans, but once they see another animal a switch turns on and they turn into satan..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

jiggy said:


> alot of people r ignorant to the fact that most of the times these dogs r bad because of the way they r raised.. but alot of pitbull owners r also ignorant to the fact that pitbulls were fighting and baiting dogs and try to deny that their dog would ever do anything like that.. if u have a dog that still has alot of game blood in it, it will attack other animals, because thats what they were bred to do (be animal aggressive).. i used to breed game pits, they r 100% fine around humans, but once they see another animal a switch turns on and they turn into satan..


my question why even breed 2 gamey dogs together??? that doesnt make the breed better it makes it worse and RESPONSIBLE breeders should try and breed out the gameyness in these dogs, so therefore its the OWNERS fault once again because they were the once who bred aggressive dogs together resulting in aggressive pups.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

some people try to breed them for good temperment.. i beleive in breeding them to keep the bloodline pure..

thats just like saying, if we could breed for temperment in piranhas, would u breed red bellies to be pussies or would u breed them to destroy everything u dropped in the tank..


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


Ignorance...........well stop breeding cocker spaniels because I do believe they have the highest dog bite rates according to reliable statistics. Pit bulls I believe are not the leading dogs to attack. DO YOUR RESEARCH. Not to mention half the people in this country don't know what a pit bull really looks like and if there is a dog bite and it gets to the media they blow it up. I've seen on the news plenty of times were they show a dog and they say its a pit and they look nothing like one.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

jiggy said:


> some people try to breed them for good temperment.. i beleive in breeding them to keep the bloodline pure..
> 
> thats just like saying, if we could breed for temperment in piranhas, would u breed red bellies to be pussies or would u breed them to destroy everything u dropped in the tank..


well "breeding them to keep the bloodline pure.." will surely result in this breeds extinction and dogs and piranhas are different and you could breed out the aggressiveness in a dog example, the bulldog so it could be done.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

thats not the owners fault at all..

thats like saying u breed black dogs, and a black dog bites someone at night.. ur saying it would be the owners fault for breeding a black dog cuz if it did attack anyone at night, the person wouldnt be able to see it as well and defend himself..

BS

chow chows bite alot more people than pits.. chow chows dont get a bad rep cuz they r fluffy n look cute.. but chow chows were bred as fighting dogs in china..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so if half the country doesnt know what a pitbull looks like imagine all the pitbulls that get away with biting people and kids because people dont know what kind of dog bit them.

also cocker spaniels may have a higher bite rating but out of the 2 dogs which have the higher fatality rate? i dunno it might be tight cause ive seen ALOT of killer cockers out there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

Thats halarious!

BTW, arent Pitts inbred? How else can you keep the bloodline pure? Like German Sheps, they are just mean by nature. Now I dont have a problem with you owning one, but it should not be allowed close to children, its a RESPONSIBILITY as a HUMAN. Children are no dominant to the dogs.

Anyone who keeps these dogs as a family pet is an irresponsible owner and family member.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Here jackass....see if you can find the pitbull
http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html



piranha_guy_dan said:


> so if half the country doesnt know what a pitbull looks like imagine all the pitbulls that get away with biting people and kids because people dont know what kind of dog bit them.
> 
> also cocker spaniels may have a higher bite rating but out of the 2 dogs which have the higher fatality rate? i dunno it might be tight cause ive seen ALOT of killer cockers out there.


Thats why get get blamed for most of it......


----------



## Serrasalmus Killa (Oct 6, 2005)

thats tight as hell and hardcore i thought the cow was going to die


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Im not gonna argue with you.......your an idiot and have already proved it. I no longer need to.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Thats halarious!
> 
> BTW, arent Pitts inbred? How else can you keep the bloodline pure? Like German Sheps, they are just mean by nature. Now I dont have a problem with you owning one, but it should not be allowed close to children, its a RESPONSIBILITY as a HUMAN. Children are no dominant to the dogs.
> 
> Anyone who keeps these dogs as a family pet is an irresponsible owner and family member.


Holy sh*t Danny, I f*cking agree with you!! There's a first







. Regardless of what someone, as a pet owner, 'thinks' about their dog and its 'loyalty,' they have a history of violence, including spontaniously against children. Now you can argue in an internet forum all day about it and think you are right, but the day you are in court over it (for any reason - dog bites your child, a neighbor, a neighbors child or dog), the judge isn't going to want to hear a goddamn word. The verdict? 'Negligence.'


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> Im not gonna argue with you.......your an idiot and have already proved it. I no longer need to.


Who was that gem of an attack aimed at?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

i kept them in individual kennels made of cinder block with a chainlink fence door.. 
alot of game pits are inbred.. but gameness only means prey drive and will to not give up.. game pits are used for many things.. weight pulling (there r pits that have pulled 2500lb sleds on their own).. they also use them for spring roping (which is where the dog jumps up and hangs from a rope, and whatever dog stays up for the longest wins).. they are also used for baiting (baiting before was when theyd let a pit fight a helpless bull, and people would just watch the pit kill it.. now hunters use them to keep an animal busy or corner it while they shoot it).. and of course fighting.. the fighting pits are the ones that r the most inbred..
the way it works is that.. say the father is a grand champion.. they will usually breed the father to his best female offspring aka his daughter.. to try to get the fathers traits in the puppies.. they also do this to keep them small.. game pits r only between 20-40lbs.. but like they say, dynamite comes in small packages.. it is very common for a 40lb pit to absolutely dominate a rottweiler that is 120lbs..


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Im not gonna argue with you.......your an idiot and have already proved it. I no longer need to.


Who was that gem of an attack aimed at?








[/quote]
piranha guy dan


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2005)

syrus man, I think you need to stop letting personal stuff leak into your posts.

In almost every topic I disagree with Ms. Natt and some others, but we argue our points, not how "smart" we are. Which explains why we never end up with petty name calling everytime we have differing opinions.

You can defend pitts till the dog-throwing cows come home, and thats cool, but dont lower yourself to calling people names.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

syrus410 said:


> yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


Ignorance...........well stop breeding cocker spaniels because I do believe they have the highest dog bite rates according to reliable statistics. Pit bulls I believe are not the leading dogs to attack. DO YOUR RESEARCH. Not to mention half the people in this country don't know what a pit bull really looks like and if there is a dog bite and it gets to the media they blow it up. I've seen on the news plenty of times were they show a dog and they say its a pit and they look nothing like one.
[/quote]

67% of dog attacks were done by PITTS and ROTTS so there goes your cocker spaniel theory and your chow theory jiggy


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> Holy sh*t Danny, I f*cking agree with you!! There's a first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were are your facts that they are spontaniously violent against children. I could be in court at anytime for owning a fukin dashund. It can be anydog jackass. Not to mention I dont agree with leaving any pet around children unsupervised. You aare just as much as an idiot by the way

[/quote]

Facts? I could quote newspaper articles here all day, all it takes is a simple search. Could you be in court for a dashund? YES. Is it as likely as being in court for a pitbull? NO. If you DO go to court for something to do with a dashhund, is a judge going to tell you that you are negligent for maintaining a breed with a history of violence? Hell no! Say your dog and a neighbors dog get into a fight, and your neighbor sues you. Your dog is a pitbull, and theirs a dashund. All things being equal, who do you think the judge is going to rule is at fault?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

repost


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> *syrus man, I think you need to stop letting personal stuff leak into your posts*.
> 
> In almost every topic I disagree with Ms. Natt and some others, but we argue our points, not how "smart" we are. Which explains why we never end up with petty name calling everytime we have differing opinions.
> 
> You can defend pitts till the dog-throwing cows come home, and thats cool, but dont lower yourself to calling people names.


He is always insulting people,he sounds like a misrable bast*rd to me.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


Ignorance...........well stop breeding cocker spaniels because I do believe they have the highest dog bite rates according to reliable statistics. Pit bulls I believe are not the leading dogs to attack. DO YOUR RESEARCH. Not to mention half the people in this country don't know what a pit bull really looks like and if there is a dog bite and it gets to the media they blow it up. I've seen on the news plenty of times were they show a dog and they say its a pit and they look nothing like one.
[/quote]

67% of dog attacks were done by PITTS and ROTTS so there goes your cocker spaniel theory and your chow theory jiggy
[/quote]

SH!T quoted wrong one


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> Holy sh*t Danny, I f*cking agree with you!! There's a first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were are your facts that they are spontaniously violent against children. I could be in court at anytime for owning a fukin dashund. It can be anydog jackass. Not to mention I dont agree with leaving any pet around children unsupervised. You aare just as much as an idiot by the way

[/quote]

Facts? I could quote newspaper articles here all day, all it takes is a simple search. Could you be in court for a dashund? YES. Is it as likely as being in court for a pitbull? NO. If you DO go to court for something to do with a dashhund, is a judge going to tell you that you are negligent for maintaining a breed with a history of violence? Hell no! Say your dog and a neighbors dog get into a fight, and your neighbor sues you. Your dog is a pitbull, and theirs a dashund. All things being equal, who do you think the judge is going to rule is at fault?
[/quote]
Newspaper .......get statistics.....newspapers are why people like you think the way you do about pitbulls


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

Pit bull attack stats may surprise you

Thursday, July 07, 2005

Last week, I received a phone call from someone wanting to know the truth behind pit bull statistics. And, on June 12, in a letter to the editor, a reader wrote about his fear of pit bulls. He said, "These dogs have killed more than 100 individuals in the past five years. If an automobile had a defect that killed 100 people, there would be a public outcry."

After you start looking a little deeper, the numbers tell a different tale. According to "Fatal Dog Attacks, the Stories Behind the Statistics," by Karen Delise there were 431 deaths because of dog attacks in the years from 1965 to 2001. Children 12 younger were the victims in 79 percent of the fatal attacks.

In 37 years, 342 children were killed by dogs, an average of about nine children a year. Shockingly, approximately three children are killed each day, or 1,100 per year, by their parents. Delise notes that "A child in the United States is over 100 times more likely to be killed by his or her parent or caretaker than by a dog."

Even more surprising is that approximately 50 infants die each year from broken baby cribs, and 250 newborns die at the hands of their parents or guardians. In comparison, two infants, on average, die a year from dog attacks.

Pit bull and pit mixes account for 21 percent of all human fatalities, while mixed breed dogs account for 16 percent and other nonspecified breeds, 15 percent. Delise's study demonstrates that the breed of dog should not be the sole factor by which an attack is judged. Other factors include inherited and learned behaviors, genetics, breeding, temperament, surgical sterilization, environmental stresses, owner responsibility, victim behavior, size and age, timing, and the physical condition and the size of dog.

Of the 28 dogs responsible for a fatal attack between 2000 and 2001, 26 were males and two were females. Of the 26 males, 21 were sexually intact; he reproductive status of the remaining five male dogs could not be determined. The male dog that killed the 12-year-old boy in San Francisco on June 3 was protecting his female dog in heat.

An owner's understanding of dogs, supervision of dogs and children, sterilization and chaining as a primary means of confinement all can play roles in attacks. Whether dogs were obtained for protection, guarding, fighting, are newly acquired or not properly introduced to newborns are among other issues.

In the end, many factors contribute to dog attacks. A popular slogan seems to capture the sentiment perfectly, "Judge the Deed Not the Breed."

By Laura Maloney


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Holy sh*t Danny, I f*cking agree with you!! There's a first
> 
> 
> 
> ...


were are your facts that they are spontaniously violent against children. I could be in court at anytime for owning a fukin dashund. It can be anydog jackass. Not to mention I dont agree with leaving any pet around children unsupervised. You aare just as much as an idiot by the way

[/quote]

Facts? I could quote newspaper articles here all day, all it takes is a simple search. Could you be in court for a dashund? YES. Is it as likely as being in court for a pitbull? NO. If you DO go to court for something to do with a dashhund, is a judge going to tell you that you are negligent for maintaining a breed with a history of violence? Hell no! Say your dog and a neighbors dog get into a fight, and your neighbor sues you. Your dog is a pitbull, and theirs a dashund. All things being equal, who do you think the judge is going to rule is at fault?
[/quote]
Just cuz a judge rules on something doesn't make it right either..........discrimination and racial profiling arnt rite but they still exist....same thing with dog breeds and just about anything in this world


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yay syrus you are stooping to name calling........ what are you a grade 3 now? whats next you wanna meet me at the bike rack at 3:00?

another point i must make the MAJORITY of pitbull owners i see are usually rough families....... low income or gangster type kids using their dogs as weapons and walking them through my town like they are tough because they have a pitbull. so you higher class pitbull owners dont get all offensive about my statement because think to yourself about who you see with these types of dogs most? do you see people in the rich neighbourhood with them? or do they have poodles and pomeranians or do they have pitbulls.

then go to the lower class /ghetto and looks at the the gansters and what kinda dogs they have? ive never seen a gang banger with a poodle before........


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

"Judge the Deed Not the Breed."


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yay syrus you are stooping to name calling........ what are you a grade 3 now? whats next you wanna meet me at the bike rack at 3:00?
> 
> another point i must make the MAJORITY of pitbull owners i see are usually rough families....... low income or gangster type kids using their dogs as weapons and walking them through my town like they are tough because they have a pitbull. so you higher class pitbull owners dont get all offensive about my statement because think to yourself about who you see with these types of dogs most? do you see people in the rich neighbourhood with them? or do they have poodles and pomeranians or do they have pitbulls.
> 
> then go to the lower class /ghetto and looks at the the gansters and what kinda dogs they have? ive never seen a gang banger with a poodle before........


You have no clue were I live so you have no clue why I think the way I do.................Ive been attacked several times in my life and never was it by MY pitbull a Freinds pitbull or a strangers pitbull. And that is fact. not any media bull sh*t

And stop crying about what I say.................If I call you an idiot thats my opinion. Tell a moderator. What are you in third grade cant take a minor name calling


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i never said anything about where u are from.......... just think about it...... think there is any pitbulls living in the Hamptons? and if so are they going to used as family pets or guard dogs?

either way pitbulls are a dangerous dog and are often unpredictable when you dotn know the dog. i know a guy who was being chased by the police in his car and then when he got pulled over finally he let his pitbull out to attack the cops, they emtied a whole clip into the dog including shooting it in the head and the vet still saved the dog........i have no idea why they would save the f*cking thing after it bit a cop and was used by the owners as a weapon.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i never said anything about where u are from.......... just think about it...... think there is any pitbulls living in the Hamptons? and if so are they going to used as family pets or guard dogs?
> 
> either way pitbulls are a dangerous dog and are often unpredictable when you dotn know the dog. i know a guy who was being chased by the police in his car and then when he got pulled over finally he let his pitbull out to attack the cops, they emtied a whole clip into the dog including shooting it in the head and the vet still saved the dog........i have no idea why they would save the f*cking thing after it bit a cop and was used by the owners as a weapon.


if it was used as a weapon ....they would have put It down. Plus for a dog to live after that many shots? In no way do I believe your story


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

CHICKEN MOLE AND/OR ENCHILADA SAUCE

1/2 c. flour
1/4 c. oil
1 sm. pkg. California chili powder
2 cans chicken broth
1 envelope chili mix
1/4 tsp. garlic salt
1 block Mexican chocolate
6-8 chicken breast halves, boneless and skinless

Fry the flour in the 1/4 cup oil. Add the chili powder and cook slowly for 1 minute. Add the chicken broth, chili mix, garlic salt and chocolate. Add chicken breasts and simmer for 45 minutes over medium to low heat. 4 servings.

This can be used as an excellent enchilada sauce. Just omit the chocolate and chicken and use the sauce in your favorite recipe.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i know the cop that it bit. and i have seen the owner walked the dog or if not an identicle pitbull again. why they are allowed to own another one i havent a clue. but thats ok you belive what u wish, i have nothing better to do then to make up stories to tell you.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i know the cop that it bit. and i have seen the owner walked the dog or if not an identicle pitbull again. why they are allowed to own another one i havent a clue. but thats ok you belive what u wish, i have nothing better to do then to make up stories to tell you.


CHICKEN MOLE

2 1/2-3 lb. chicken (fryer) brown & set aside
1 med. onion
1-2 cloves garlic
1-2 tsp. chili powder
1/2 oz. unsweetened (bitter) chocolate
1 sm. green pepper
2 (8 oz.) cans tomato sauce
1 tsp. salt

Saute chopped onion, garlic and green pepper until clear, about 3-5 minutes on low. Add tomato sauce, chili powder, salt and bitter chocolate. Stir to melt chocolate. Add water to keep from burning, sauce should be thick, not runny. Place chicken pieces in sauce and cover. Simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally and adding liquid if necessary. Serve over noodles.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

johndeere said:


> i know the cop that it bit. and i have seen the owner walked the dog or if not an identicle pitbull again. why they are allowed to own another one i havent a clue. but thats ok you belive what u wish, i have nothing better to do then to make up stories to tell you.


CHICKEN MOLE

2 1/2-3 lb. chicken (fryer) brown & set aside
1 med. onion
1-2 cloves garlic
1-2 tsp. chili powder
1/2 oz. unsweetened (bitter) chocolate
1 sm. green pepper
2 (8 oz.) cans tomato sauce
1 tsp. salt

Saute chopped onion, garlic and green pepper until clear, about 3-5 minutes on low. Add tomato sauce, chili powder, salt and bitter chocolate. Stir to melt chocolate. Add water to keep from burning, sauce should be thick, not runny. Place chicken pieces in sauce and cover. Simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally and adding liquid if necessary. Serve over noodles.
[/quote]
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> i know the cop that it bit. and i have seen the owner walked the dog or if not an identicle pitbull again. why they are allowed to own another one i havent a clue. but thats ok you belive what u wish, i have nothing better to do then to make up stories to tell you.


CHICKEN MOLE

2 1/2-3 lb. chicken (fryer) brown & set aside
1 med. onion
1-2 cloves garlic
1-2 tsp. chili powder
1/2 oz. unsweetened (bitter) chocolate
1 sm. green pepper
2 (8 oz.) cans tomato sauce
1 tsp. salt

Saute chopped onion, garlic and green pepper until clear, about 3-5 minutes on low. Add tomato sauce, chili powder, salt and bitter chocolate. Stir to melt chocolate. Add water to keep from burning, sauce should be thick, not runny. Place chicken pieces in sauce and cover. Simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally and adding liquid if necessary. Serve over noodles.
[/quote]
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
[/quote]

He has found my weakness! Mole pow3r!!!


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Fido said:


> i know the cop that it bit. and i have seen the owner walked the dog or if not an identicle pitbull again. why they are allowed to own another one i havent a clue. but thats ok you belive what u wish, i have nothing better to do then to make up stories to tell you.


CHICKEN MOLE

2 1/2-3 lb. chicken (fryer) brown & set aside
1 med. onion
1-2 cloves garlic
1-2 tsp. chili powder
1/2 oz. unsweetened (bitter) chocolate
1 sm. green pepper
2 (8 oz.) cans tomato sauce
1 tsp. salt

Saute chopped onion, garlic and green pepper until clear, about 3-5 minutes on low. Add tomato sauce, chili powder, salt and bitter chocolate. Stir to melt chocolate. Add water to keep from burning, sauce should be thick, not runny. Place chicken pieces in sauce and cover. Simmer 30 minutes, stirring occasionally and adding liquid if necessary. Serve over noodles.
[/quote]
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
[/quote]

He has found my weakness! *Mole pow3r!!!*
[/quote]







you'll be in the crapper all day long pal.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

my 4 month old sons best friend.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

And his bodyguard.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

xmunglu said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

You are such a f*cking idiot.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oscar5001 said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

You are such a f*cking idiot.
[/quote]
Read please before you even consider posting again.

Rule #1 respect the members here. Calling them a "f*cking idiot" doesn't quite follow that rule. Have a little decency and instead of calling someone an idiot next time, say you disagree and state why.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

garygny you should consider sending those pictures to places that are trying to get rid of pitbulls.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> garygny you should consider sending those pictures to places that are trying to get rid of pitbulls.


Our member Olson (who doesnt post here much anymore) has I believe two little kids and a pitbull...and I believe it gave the same demeanor as garygny's dog...


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

garygny thank you for posting that............................


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Here are some pics of my two vicious Pitbulls and my kids.











































We have been together for 1 and 1/2 years.









Olson is the person that made me change my mind about Pits and Kids.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Changed my veiws on keeping Pits with children.

Look, you guys can argue all you want...you can say other dogs are more dangerous. I dont think anyone would disagree. But ANY animal where you can search and find 20 pages full of results for " x kills child" will NEVER be near loved ones, let alone those who are virutally defenseless.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

I wish these animals were kept a secret and away from jerkofflookatmemydoglookstuffso thatmeansIamtookulo's.com/hoto's.
Most of the dogs you read about are not even APBT's or true gamedogs. They are look-alike APBT's and bred to be big and scary.
Dannyboy don't confuse our APBT's with those other dogs that you read about in the media. They are not the same.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Changed my veiws on keeping Pits with children.
> 
> Look, you guys can argue all you want...you can say other dogs are more dangerous. I dont think anyone would disagree. But ANY animal where you can search and find 20 pages full of results for " x kills child" will NEVER be near loved ones, let alone those who are virutally defenseless.


And hey the media also says that pirahnas will eat humans alive...but hey...it must be true!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Changed my veiws on keeping Pits with children.
> 
> Look, you guys can argue all you want...you can say other dogs are more dangerous. I dont think anyone would disagree. But ANY animal where you can search and find 20 pages full of results for " x kills child" will NEVER be near loved ones, let alone those who are virutally defenseless.


And hey the media also says that pirahnas will eat humans alive...but hey...it must be true!
[/quote]

Lets see some articles?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i know of several instances where non-apbt mauled or attacked humans and were labelled as pitbulls to gain more attention. no one wants to hear about how a poodle attacked a human (as most people don't know how large poodles can get), or a dalmation attacking a child (because we all know the dalmations are just the firefighter's best friend...they save lives too!)


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

syrus410 said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

you're an idiot. shut up.
[/quote]

Please refrain from attacking/insulting other members, thank you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

you're an idiot. shut up.
[/quote]

Please refrain from attacking/insulting other members, thank you.
[/quote]

please refrain from being a nimrod, thank you.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


Uh, yeah, golden retrievers, labs, poodles, and yes, "weiner dogs" do bite people and other dogs. You have no idea what you're talking about...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


yeah...oh boolox ! that`s why u attach such charming gif's to your posts surely it's cos you hate agression ...

they`re designed for killing and nothing else...they're not illegal in most civilised countries for no reason chaps
[/quote]

you're an idiot. shut up.
[/quote]

Please refrain from attacking/insulting other members, thank you.
[/quote]

please refrain from being a nimrod, thank you.
[/quote]

PLEASE refrain from insulting and DISRESPECTING other members.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

johndeere said:


> Most of the dogs you read about are not even APBT's or true gamedogs. They are look-alike APBT's and bred to be big and scary.


Quoted for mad truth!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Clay said:


> yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


Uh, yeah, golden retrievers, labs, poodles, and yes, "weiner dogs" do bite people and other dogs. You have no idea what you're talking about...
[/quote]

take your time when reading next time.......... maybe wanna re read what i wrote........ nowhere did i say they dont bite........ i said they dont go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull. get your goggles on a take a better peek at what i typed b4 you try to act like a smart ass and call me out.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

your pitbulls look very very good Novato!!

i like em a lot


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


Uh, yeah, golden retrievers, labs, poodles, and yes, "weiner dogs" do bite people and other dogs. You have no idea what you're talking about...
[/quote]

take your time when reading next time.......... maybe wanna re read what i wrote........ nowhere did i say they dont bite........ i said they dont go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull. get your goggles on a take a better peek at what i typed b4 you try to act like a smart ass and call me out.
[/quote]
Your telling me that a Dalmation or a german shepard or a collie wouldnt try and eat another animal if it was stranded for weeks without food. Give me a break. Of course bigger dogs like pitbulls and Rotts are going to do more damage because they are more powerful. And also if you go into a major city and garuntee that the pitbull poulation or pitbull mix population is most likely higher than other dog breeds, Wich therefore in return COULD cause more attcks. Wich by statistics doesnt even prove that they do. Bigger dog=more damage. Should we Ban suv's because they flip easy and would crush a honda civic?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

pits a gr8!!!
beautifull dogs.
only sometimes the owners have a lack of braincapicity.
competing in fight and stuff fighting with bulls.
Damn ignorand people.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah its the onwers fault but also its the dog has something fucked up in its head............... ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull? so dont say its ALL owners fault, its also in the genes considering the dogs were used to fight in dog fights........ then you breed an aggressive dog and then that gets a snowball effect of aggressiveness in the gene pool.


Uh, yeah, golden retrievers, labs, poodles, and yes, "weiner dogs" do bite people and other dogs. You have no idea what you're talking about...
[/quote]

take your time when reading next time.......... maybe wanna re read what i wrote........ nowhere did i say they dont bite........ i said they dont go nuts and kill/attack other dogs and even a bull. get your goggles on a take a better peek at what i typed b4 you try to act like a smart ass and call me out.
[/quote]
First off, you said attack other dogs. I'll quote and bold your statement again for you.


> *ever seen a golden retriever or a weiner dog or labrador go nuts and* kill/*attack other dogs*


They do that ALL THE TIME. I certainly have no personally witnessed any of those dogs kill another dog, but definitely attack other dogs. Then again, I have never seen any pit bulls attack other animals either. Hmmm, I guess it iooks like my goggles are fine, danny. And yes, when you post ignorant BS, I WILL call you out.


> i know a guy who was being chased by the police in his car and then when he got pulled over finally he let his pitbull out to attack the cops, they emtied a whole clip into the dog including shooting it in the head and the vet still saved the dog.......


Ok, so here you know the guy who did it (allegedly)... I'm not sure I believe your story at all.


> i know the cop that it bit. and i have seen the owner walked the dog or if not an identicle pitbull again. why they are allowed to own another one i havent a clue


And here you know the cop. You just seem to know everything about everything! I definitely don't buy your story now. Maybe it was your same friend (according to your first statement) with a body double pit bull? Oh no!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Goddamn Lesbians,...These dogs are not ALL mean. These Dogs have a Fucked up Reputation. And iot is because of NIMROD OWNERS! Most of these dogs are kept in Shitty Locations, arent houses properly. Of COurse there going to f*cking attack people/animals what not. M neighbor in CA had 4 in his Backyard, which is the size of my ROOM! NIMRODS like that are why YOU hear stories about people getting mauled.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok clay why dont you find the other part of what i said too........... about them killing another dog or a person. find me a killer golden retriever or a killer poodle. they are bigger dogs so they = bigger damage too.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

Some pitbulls get into the hands of thugs or other lowlifes and they purposely raise their dog to be agressive. Some deal drugs and need a protective dog, some just want the tough guy image.

I love the look of pitbulls and all of the dogs in the same family of dogs, but when I expressed interest in getting one, some people I knew blew up at me and would yell things like "DO YOU NEVER WANT TO BE ABLE TO HAVE PEOPLE OVER AT YOUR HOUSE!!??" And after much research on all of the bully beeds, I fell in love with the staffordshire bull terrier. This breed does have the fighting background, but I believe much of it was bred out of him. He comes from a long line of show dogs, and has a very impressive pedigree. He is only 5 months 8 days old today, but he is the friendliest dog I have ever had. He loves all people, especially kids. He loves other dogs too, but I'm very careful with him around dogs, just because I'm a responsible owner, not because I'm afraid that he'd do anything,

Here's a picture of me with my little Samson. He's just pure love.

View attachment 79243

View attachment 79245

View attachment 79244


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

I can find pics of lions that look cute and cuddley too.


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I can find pics of lions that look cute and cuddley too.


ya such a ***


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> I can find pics of lions that look cute and cuddley too.


My friend had a female tiger,raised her from a cub, it was awesome and sweet as hell but he had to have her eye teeth removed and declawed cause when it played with you it was pretty rough.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

johndeere said:


> I can find pics of lions that look cute and cuddley too.


My friend had a female tiger,raised her from a cub, it was awesome and sweet as hell but he had to have her eye teeth removed and declawed cause when it played with you it was pretty rough.
[/quote]








I can imagine.

"Here kitty! Where is she? An whats that coming towards us in the the distance?"
"My cat!"
"Oh my f*cking Lord...bad kitty, no, stay away!"


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

[/quote]My friend had a female tiger,raised her from a cub, it was awesome and sweet as hell but he had to have her eye teeth removed and declawed cause when it played with you it was pretty rough.
[/quote]

:laugh: I can imagine.

"Here kitty! Where is she? An whats that coming towards us in the the distance?"
"My cat!"
"Oh my f*cking Lord...bad kitty, no, stay away!"


> It was very intimidating and would scare the crap out of people like the UPS guys when they rang the doorbell and a full grown tiger would show up to the door to investigate. One UPS guy was so pissed at my friends mom for letting the tiger great him at the door :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

syrus410 said:


> I can find pics of lions that look cute and cuddley too.


ya such a ***
[/quote]

trying to get banned ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


this is exactly right. the owner really controls his or her dog. no matter the breed. unless the dog is wild caught or a hand me down with a bad history, the owner should ALWAYS train a dog to avoid things like you see on the news. 
dogs are amazingly smart and in my family alone, weve had our share of intimidating dogs that will emidiately stop what theyre doing with a snap of a finger. 
its like my theory on gun control. parental control is better

oh god i just opened up a can of worms now


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

nattereri2000 said:


> damn owners fault 99% of the time


this is exactly right. the owner really controls his or her dog. no matter the breed. unless the dog is wild caught or a hand me down with a bad history, the owner should ALWAYS train a dog to avoid things like you see on the news. 
dogs are amazingly smart and in my family alone, weve had our share of intimidating dogs that will emidiately stop what theyre doing with a snap of a finger. 
its like my theory on gun control. parental control is better

oh god i just opened up a can of worms now
[/quote]








I failed to mention in my previous post that besides having two full grown pits, I also have a 13 month old daughter. I have never ever feared for her saftey when she is around them (which is everyday). My male is so docile, she often times falls asleep laying ontop of him.


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

I take my 90lb Amstaff to the shopping center every other week or so. I do this specifically to properly socialize him. I make sure he gets to interact with other dogs and play. He is a big beast, but really a big softy.

So, bully breed haters, shouldn't you be all over rotties and such as well? They are also know to kill women and children while setting fire to entire towns.... Blah blah blah. Ignorance and inexperience is what Dan, Danny, and whoever else are mired in.



piranha_guy_dan said:


> ok clay why dont you find the other part of what i said too........... about them killing another dog or a person. find me a killer golden retriever or a killer poodle. they are bigger dogs so they = bigger damage too.


I would find what you said... Oh wait, I did. I quoted YOUR reply. I bolded YOUR statement. Dude, face it, you said something that was inaccurate and got called on it.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

you can find pictures of a sweet looking lion cub, but have the dog that i posted is my own. and he is incredibly friendly, i just got back from the dog park today and everybody loves him, and he loves everybody. if you raise a dog well, they behave how you'd like them to, they strive to please their master. i have had him through obedience class, and can fully handle him.

a lot of people have strong opinions on this but little to no experience. being so outspoken on something you're so arrogant about just makes your comments worthless to me.

but go on, continue arguing, i'm happy with my dog, i'll get more of the same breed or similar, i love them. but i'm done sharing my stories in the weekly "anti pitbull" threads.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2005)

MAybe you guys are right, maybe thier bad rep isn't justified...


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

shutter13 said:


> your pitbulls look very very good Novato!!
> 
> i like em a lot


Thanks shutter13!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Clay said:


> ok clay why dont you find the other part of what i said too........... about them killing another dog or a person. find me a killer golden retriever or a killer poodle. they are bigger dogs so they = bigger damage too.


I would find what you said... Oh wait, I did. I quoted YOUR reply. I bolded YOUR statement. Dude, face it, you said something that was inaccurate and got called on it.
[/quote]

then read it again until you notice the part where i said kill/attack........... not just attack. you seemed to miss the kill part when you quoted and bolded what i said


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Pitt-bulls are no more prone to attack than other dogs(assuming they were raised right). The only difference is that they do much more damage than other dogs when they do attack.
If you bann pitt-bulls whats next? Rottweilers, dobermans, german shepherds, Siberian Huskies, chow-chows(one of the most agressive dogs). While we're at it ban miniture pintures, they are mean as hell! 
Pitt-bulls just get all the media attention when they attack. If every dog that attacked somebody got media attention then all you would hear about on the news is dog attacks. I had a collie many years ago that attacked my neighbor that startled him, until then the dog never bit anyone in the 12 years I had it. Does this mean that collies should be banned or are prone to attack?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

game pits are not prone to attack other animals.. they WILL attack other animals.. they r animal aggressive.. thats why they r used to fight..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

jiggy said:


> game pits are not prone to attack other animals.. they WILL attack other animals.. they r animal aggressive.. thats why they r used to fight..


and then they mistake a small kid crawling around for an animal.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

taken in new orleans.. obviously someone had game pits and they got loose.. u can tell they are game bred by their thick collars, usually put on game dogs cuz they like to pull on their chain alot, and if the collar is thing, it will damage the pit.. also look at their build.. a compact killing machine.. only thing that is kinda weird is that they didnt attack each other..
http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/000seatt
http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/000sc2sr
http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/000sdeeh
http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/000sfw45
copy and paste them into ur address bar on ur window


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> MAybe you guys are right, maybe thier bad rep isn't justified...


"Stinnett and another girl were swinging on the swingset with the pit bull chained and staked just 7 feet away, WLKY-TV reported.

Shoffer said something provoked the dog, and it snapped, pulling its stake as it lunged at the girl and biting her face just above the eyebrow."

DannyBoy17, when a dog is chained and staked it can make it aggressive. Do we really know the whole story? Was the dog abused? Was the dog trained? Was the dog teased by the girls? Was the dog fought prior to being there pet? The bottom line is the media only tells you what sells, which is the drama!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2005)

jiggy said:


> taken in new orleans.. obviously someone had game pits and they got loose.. u can tell they are game bred by their thick collars, usually put on game dogs cuz they like to pull on their chain alot, and if the collar is thing, it will damage the pit.. also look at their build.. a compact killing machine.. only thing that is kinda weird is that they didnt attack each other..
> http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/000seatt
> http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/000sc2sr
> http://pics.livejournal.com/drugoi/pic/000sdeeh
> ...










Did you even read any of the other pages...including the first post?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

no.. i replied to peoples comments..


----------

